# My picture timeline of Duncan/us!!! Cute I think..



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

Jennifer and Doug...wedding day...









The first day I ever held Duncan...at the breeders house...it was love at first sight!!









continued..at the breeders, same day...








about a month later, when he first came home with me...









gettin bigger...









and bigger...

















EVEN BIGGER....









Duncan now...at 5 months old...Wow, that was alot of growing in SUCH a short time...I think Duncan needs a nap!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Duncan sure was a cute puppy and is now a very handsome boy. I love the last picture where he looks so relaxed and content.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that was awesome
what a handsome boy


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Aww, he's precious!! Your wedding cake looked awesome, must have been a great day for you. Duncan looks like he could be the boy version of my Bella! Haha, same coat, age, almost the same size, and everything.


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

hi! thank you  ya he is my little stinker....I actually saw pics of your dog, in a picture post you did...and I thought the EXACT same thing, no joke!! They could be brother/sister...lol Bella, I love that name...


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you Karen!! I can't tell you how many times I wanted to scream though, raising this puppy has not been the easiest...BUT...he is a great puppy and turning into a great big dog. I do love him so much...I LOVE looking at pics of everyone elses GSD's!! Each one is so unique...


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, exactly except one thing. Belle's left ear just doesn't want to go up at the tip! That ear has always been behind her right. Haha, it's cute though. Comical and sweet, I guess. I think it will go up eventually, but she's still teething at the moment. I found 3 puppy teeth in the last 2 days! She has finally lost her last puppy tooth!


----------

